# New Drug for Endometriosis / Painful Periods



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi all,A british newspaper the 'Daily Telegraph' Friday 29th July 2001 published an article about a new drug that is being developed in the USA to help sufferers of endometriosis and or painful periods.The new drug which is made up of a substance anti-progestin apparantly works along similar lines to the combined contraceptive pill but is reported to not have any of the negative side-effects of the combined oral pill.Apparantly anti-progestin can be used to stop women having periods altoghether - and therefore helpful to women who suffer endometriosis or painful periods.I think this drug is still very much in the development stage - but worth keeping an eye out for.For more info see: http://news.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtm.../27/npill27.xml Clair







[This message has been edited by Jeffrey Roberts (edited 07-29-2001).]


----------

